# Wiring telecaster with 3pdt series/coil split/parallel



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm currently building a telecaster with a bridge humbucker and single coil neck pickup with a 3 position selector switch. I want to wire the bridge humbucker so i am able to have parallel/coil split/series on a seperate 3 position toggle. I cannot seem to find a wiring diagram for this so if someone could provide me a link or a picture of how that would go that would be a big help! If that is not possible, i would at least like to have humbucker/coil split on the 3pdt. I'm currently building a telecaster with a bridge humbucker and single coil neck pickup with a 3 position selector switch. I want to wire the bridge humbucker so i am able to have parallel/coil split/series on a seperate 3 position toggle. I cannot seem to find a wiring diagram for this so if someone could provide me a link or a picture of how that would go that would be a big help! If that is not possible, i would at least like to have humbucker/coil split on the 3pdt.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this helpful? (best resources I could find quickly).
Obviously you skip the addition of the switch for phase reversal.
Also the switch is a DPDT ON-ON-ON

BTW...your post duplicates itself.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe I need to read through your note a few times more, but do you want series/parallel for the two pickups, or simply for the two coils within the humbucker?

Coil-cancellation for any pickup simply consists of bridging the coil with a straight wire link. I have a guitar with Duncan P-Rails in the neck and bridge position, and use simple SPDT On-Off-On toggles for each pickup to select wide-coil, narrow-coil, or both (humbucker mode). If your humbucker provides 3 (or 4) wires, you can easily do the same thing, with a toggle in between the volume and tone pots (I'm presuming, perhaps naively, a traditional Tele control plate). The common of the toggle connects to the junction of the two coils on the HB. One outside lug goes to the "hot" lead of the pickup, and the other outside lug goes to ground. Since the middle position of the toggle doesn't bridge/link anything, it yields full humbucker mode, with each side position giving a different coil.

Alternatively, you can use a 5-way pickup selector switch, and treat the two coils of your humbucker as if they were middle and bridge pickups on a Strat. Your 5 positions would be neck, neck+HB coil 1, HB coil 1 alone, full humbucker, HB coil 2 alone.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Alternatively, you can use a 5-way pickup selector switch, and treat the two coils of your humbucker as if they were middle and bridge pickups on a Strat. Your 5 positions would be neck, neck+HB coil 1, HB coil 1 alone, full humbucker, HB coil 2 alone.


I wondered about this approach also. Seems like a very easy way to accomplish what the OP is trying (I think) to end up with.

I rushed with my response during my first coffee this morning. Thanks for putting more thought and effort into it. I should remember to slow down and take more time with reading and responding.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I am just looking to wire the bridge humbucker in this manner. I think i found a good resource on the seymour duncan website that should work. Thanks for the replies though guys! helped with my wiring knowledge!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Can you wrap a seymour duncan triple shot around the humbucker? You wire the hb into the triple shot then wire the triple shot to the switches as normal. The triple shot has tiny buttons to split and or phase the coil

http://www.seymourduncan.com/products/accessories/triple-shot-mou/triple_shot_swi/


----------

